# Burton Supreme/ Salomon Optima sizing



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I have Supremes and love them. I have 2011s that are now worn to rags so I'm getting a new pair next season and I think Supremes would definitely be my first choice. I find Burton boots in general on the smaller side and so does my daughter who had Sapphires and some other Burton boots before those but now switched to men's boots and wears Hail Restricted. I usually go half a size up with Burtons and my daughter did too. We both find that if we go true to size in Burtons they feel too short. I guess they may pack out eventually but I could never stand riding in boots that cramp my toes long enough to find out. On the other hand I'm one of those weird throwbacks who'd rather go with a loose boot than a too tight one. I find them on a wider side, with a very good heel hold (btw my heel is narrow, it's extremely hard for me to find a boot that DOES hold my heel in place, I usually modify them extensively to do that) and fast, comfortable lacing. I've read reviews where people complained about insufficient lacing control and resulting overcompensation of the inner/outer lacing. I didn't find it to be a problem. Overall - a solid, stiff boot. At least that's my impression.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! Great information. I am one of those who would prefer it to be on the firmer side. I am glad that you mention it is a wider fit boot, my foot is narrower but now narrow. I also extensively doctor my boots for heel lock. I don't suppose you also cant wear slingbacks too? I don't get why this is still such an issue, although I can see the evolution of this boot and it looks like they are finally trying a different solution from the 2012 using the S4 (basically a C bar).
Im on the fence, the specs say yes..but its all up to the fit.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I hate slingbacks, it's the most evil sick and sadistic piece of footwear ever conceived by the forces of hell. 

It is all up to the fit. There's no way around it. The only thing I can suggest is at least try on Burton boots you can get your hands on. Perhaps you'll be able to determine if the entire line fits true to size for you or if you have to upsize like I did.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha yes! Treadbacks...the sling part slips off and I just tread all over it. Not a good look!
I should have asked. What is the cm measurement of your feet and what is the cm measure on the boot. That might give me a good idea. They only have an 8.5 boot I can try...that will tell me ... that its really big. haha


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

My foot is 22.8 cm and the insole is about 1.5 cm longer. The problem is I can't really say how much they've packed out because like I mentioned I picked 1/2 size too big, they were never snug in the toes to begin with. What I meant when I said it might help you is finding any Burton boots in your size, not necessarily Supremes. That way you can get an idea if Burton in general tends to make their boots smaller or larger to your foot. For example, I find that no matter what Burton model I try they all feel smaller sized to me, Rides do too, but Salomons feel larger. I doubt you're going to determine much from trying a boot that is 2.5 sizes too big.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> My foot is 22.8 cm and the insole is about 1.5 cm longer. The problem is I can't really say how much they've packed out because like I mentioned I picked 1/2 size too big, they were never snug in the toes to begin with. What I meant when I said it might help you is finding any Burton boots in your size, not necessarily Supremes. That way you can get an idea if Burton in general tends to make their boots smaller or larger to your foot. For example, I find that no matter what Burton model I try they all feel smaller sized to me, Rides do too, but Salomons feel larger. I doubt you're going to determine much from trying a boot that is 2.5 sizes too big.


Exactly! Makes it hard. Unless Salomon have changed their sizing since 09/10 season I really should be in a 4.5 according to their cm measurements which is crazy, they definitely have larger sizing.

I might have some luck at the start of the new season with getting my hands on a smaller size Burton to try.
I was looking at getting a similar boot to what I own already, just with a little more articulation in the ankle.

In the meantime, while my boots have packed out a little more than I would like (nike) they are pretty good. When they get the point where my old ones got to...well I have an idea, not sure if it would work. I used to do ballet and use tow caps/pads as padding for my shoes. I wonder if I could do something similar once the snowboard boot had packed out past snug?? Anyone tried anything like that?


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Soggysnow said:


> Exactly! Makes it hard. Unless Salomon have changed their sizing since 09/10 season I really should be in a 4.5 according to their cm measurements which is crazy, they definitely have larger sizing.
> 
> I might have some luck at the start of the new season with getting my hands on a smaller size Burton to try.
> I was looking at getting a similar boot to what I own already, just with a little more articulation in the ankle.
> ...


Might not worry your ballet feet but my friend tried something similar and ended up with some nasty looking blisters after just a couple of hours, no harm in trying though, sure your feet have been through worse!!


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Good to know! I def wont be trying that then!!
As winter is slowly approaching again, I am hoping to find a store that sells a smaller size. I would really like to try something different although there is nothing wrong with the boot I have really (apart from wanting a teeny bit more snugness) I just think its time to see what else is out there. 
A couple of seasons ago I upgraded my bindings and it made a world of difference. 
When I got my nike boots, for the first few rides I had the same feeling...then they packed. But I am not sure I can go shorter in the boot, just narrower...hmmmm


----------

